# puppy willow



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

short clip of my new baby,8 days and counting



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Xg01URnMw&feature=youtube_gdata_player.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful puppy!!!!!! Doing nothing for my puppy broodiness


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oooooo.....I want a chubby little wobbly puppy!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow .. I agree with your breeder .. how cute is she ... 

Yippy 8 days until Willow comes home ... 

How is Eden? Picnic seems massive and had to have a fringe trim, a bit of a cockapoo quiff going on


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Beautiful puppy!!!!!! Doing nothing for my puppy broodiness


Karen I recommend cockapoo broodiness 

I was watching one borm every minutes (I love babies and kids), I looked at hubby and he said no way, you can have another cockapoo  ... ha ha ha .. try that one on hubby Karen


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Eden growing really fast,putting off cutting her fringe,but will have to soon,or put a clip in. she's teething still at mo,have found a few on the floor.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> Eden growing really fast,putting off cutting her fringe,but will have to soon,or put a clip in. she's teething still at mo,have found a few on the floor.


I keep my dogs teeth .. I know sad or cockapoo crazy, or both ...

A fringe trim does look good on Picnic & as Eden is the spit of Picnic it will suit her too  

Hubby and I said last night, it seems like Pics has been here ages, she has only been with us just over 3 months .. but she is so much part of our family and such a good pup  

I must send Debra an update ... she will be so proud


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I keep my dogs teeth .. I know sad or cockapoo crazy, or both ...
> 
> A fringe trim does look good on Picnic & as Eden is the spit of Picnic it will suit her too
> 
> ...


did you do picnic's fringe?
ive kept eden's teeth.....
i know what you mean about them being with you for ages, i live for eden,from morning till night,she is all i think of,i love her so much,and cant wait till we get willow to join our family,


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I trim and cut my dogs ...you can trim Eden's fringe .. its so easy.. just snip the ends off a little bit at a time and make sure no hairs are growing across her eyes, you can trim these too  I will try to get a close up off picnic tomor .. although this may take a while .. she is still a bouncy pup  

You will love having two  I can tell that already ...


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

JoJo, I'd like to see the pics of the fringe trim too as Ruben's fringe is crazy long but I'm hesitant to trim it.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Loving your new puppy -fab colouring and puppywuppified- want one - want that one! The breeder seems really good - where is she based?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

maplegum said:


> JoJo, I'd like to see the pics of the fringe trim too as Ruben's fringe is crazy long but I'm hesitant to trim it.


Be brave .. just trim the ends off .. a little bit at a time ... you will know how you want your dog to look ... and a little fringe or around the eye trim is quick and easy .. 

I will try my best to get a pic for you


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh wow she is sooooo cute,what a nice idea sending you a video,thats so sweet xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Loving your new puppy -fab colouring and puppywuppified- want one - want that one! The breeder seems really good - where is she based?


the breeder is a really nice lady,and is based in chedder,but moving to street soon.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes I trim and cut my dogs ...you can trim Eden's fringe .. its so easy.. just snip the ends off a little bit at a time and make sure no hairs are growing across her eyes, you can trim these too  I will try to get a close up off picnic tomor .. although this may take a while .. she is still a bouncy pup
> 
> You will love having two  I can tell that already ...


I've done it
we can see eden's eye's now,she was good,let us do it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Loved the clip couldn't resist seeing some of the others too! What lovely fluffy puppies! The one where they are all feeding is so cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> I've done it
> we can see eden's eye's now,she was good,let us do it.


Brillant  Well done Karen .. I bet Eden looks gorgeous ... I must admit Picnic is great at being pampered, claws trimmed this morning


----------

